# Latest commission rendered in KT



## Ian (23 Mar 2012)

Hi All

Just thought I would post this - it is my latest commission which I haven't started yet but have modelled it in Sketchup and rendered in Kertythea. Just wanted to show the benefits of Sketchup and kerkythea combined that can give your customer something to chew on.
Also easy to show different colours rather than small square swatches.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## MickCheese (23 Mar 2012)

That's amazing, looks so real. Probably giving the client too much choice now!

Mick


----------



## Ian (23 Mar 2012)

MLT Dave - about 150 passes, I think from memory the first one was shorter due to some noise in it.

CHeers

Ian


----------



## Ian (23 Mar 2012)

Very effective Dave - I know the grain on some of mind is not running right but is passable - sometimes I add to the components but mostly to the faces.

I like MLT as I thinks it produces metal better and a little noise also is good as I don't want the customer getting something to perfect


----------



## Ian (23 Mar 2012)

Your right it isn't hard to fix - have made a mental note to fix in future models.

Best
IAn


----------

